# Your favorite caulk and where you buy it?



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

As I understand it, urethane caulks require complete dry/cure before painting, correct?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

avenge said:


> I think that's one of worst caulks I've ever used. I don't like any DAP caulks.


Alex plus is still better than Alex....


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I like the Alex plus white because it has a 30 minute paint over time. Quick interior work it is fine for. It also does that smooth out as bad as some others. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Big stretch has a 3 year shelf life from the date at the top of the tube. So if it says 15138 it was produced in the year 2015 on the 138th day of the year. However if it's still wet in the tube it's still good, regardless of the date. This is important if you want to buy it by the cases/case.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> As I understand it, urethane caulks require complete dry/cure before painting, correct?


Tower Tech II needs 6 hours. They make a non urethane caulk with a 30 min paint time that I use for more time sensitive tasks.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

m1911 said:


> Really? I've used it on interiors only, and so far no complaints.


Yeah, I just haven't been happy with the performance and I buy TT2 for the same or less per tube.


----------



## jstor04 (Feb 7, 2014)

Dap sucks...I use Accelerator by Tower Sealants....I get it at my local Ben Moore store

http://www.towersealants.com/the-accelerator/


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Just wanted to share.... Got some lightning 100% silicone from SW. Put in some cabinet glass, 24 hours later the silicone was still wet and smearable. First time experiencing this. Hoping it will be set up tomorrow.

Anyone else ever have this happen?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Big Stretch here...inside and out.

ACE Hardware


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

illbuildit.dd said:


> Just wanted to share.... Got some lightning 100% silicone from SW. Put in some cabinet glass, 24 hours later the silicone was still wet and smearable. First time experiencing this. Hoping it will be set up tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone else ever have this happen?


Unfortunately, that happens with some silicone (type I, 100%) that are past their date. It's like buying milk...check the date for freshness. 

100% silicone cures a couple different ways, too. I've had partial "metalish" toothpaste tubes of marine silicone from ACE lying around and they go on forever. I'm even afraid to use them so old, but if I find one I do an experiment to see if it cures..still do.


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

I've been using phenoseal for as long as I can remember ,it's a caulk with adhesive properties .


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

MarkJames said:


> Unfortunately, that happens with some silicone (type I, 100%) that are past their date. It's like buying milk...check the date for freshness.
> 
> 100% silicone cures a couple different ways, too. I've had partial "metalish" toothpaste tubes of marine silicone from ACE lying around and they go on forever. I'm even afraid to use them so old, but if I find one I do an experiment to see if it cures..still do.


Man this sucks. The glass feels like it's stuck very strongly but around the edges it's like half set and half not. The tube was bought two weeks prior to using. I think I'll go around it with another layer to avoid a huge nasty mess. I'm glad I found out before I used it around the undermount sink! Twenty years of using silicone and this is a first for me


----------

